

The End of the Anthropocene: E. O. Wilson at 85 - Thevet
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/article/2015/01/05/eo-wilson-end-of-the-anthropocene/

======
jyzzmoe
Worst. Ads. Ever.

~~~
walterbell
> _All of these ants are born physically destined for their careers. There is
> no uncertainty. Ant societies look very much like human societies, except
> that all of it happens without the awkwardness of conscious thought or
> emotions._

Someone included "careers" in that sentence without a trace of irony? At least
Benjamin Bratton covers such "post-anthropocene" (posthuman) topics in more
depth, [http://www.e-flux.com/journal/some-trace-effects-of-the-
post...](http://www.e-flux.com/journal/some-trace-effects-of-the-post-
anthropocene-on-accelerationist-geopolitical-aesthetics/)

